# Zebra Danios



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

One of my zebra danios is acting kind of silly. It is pacing back and forth under a plant, and chasing everyone away when they get close. Could it be a pregnant zebra about to lay eggs? Should I put her in a breeding box? I've not tried this with fish that lay eggs. What's the protocol?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

She cant breed if you net her. Danios also don't take care of their fry. They scatter lots of eggs and hope for the best.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I woke up one morning to find fry stuck in the side of thr tank. I had to use a pippet to get the out of the main tank and then into the breeder net. They lay hundreds of eggs so unless you can find homes for them or have lots of space you wont be able to keep everyone you see.

Could just be that shee is showing the others who is boss. My bigest one I think is femaile and chases the others. She kinda patrols sometimes.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I went on vacation for a few days, so if she laid any eggs, I'm sure they've since been eaten. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

danios wont get defensive with their eggs at all, theyre just swim around and randomly spread them all around the tank and a male or males will follow and put sperm clouds around them then once thats done they'll eat them up. Best thing to do is use marbels as substrate, the marbesl have cracks that the eggs/sperm can fall into as the danios liberally lay eggs and once the fry hatch they can safely hide in the marbels and grow and become free swimming once their free swimming the other danios wont eat them. I would suggest using a color marbel that could offset the fry so u can easily see the little fry sqirming around. And they lay so much u should rid of as many as soon as u can. Maybe u can take them to an LFS as trade for suplies and/or adoption, most pet stores will take them off your hands.


----------

